# Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt? Mahnung bekommen und Widerspruch eingelegt



## Yaxley (27 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Also ich hatte mich im Februar bei der (laut einigen Quellen dubiosen) Internetseite www.kostenlos-sms-deal.com angemeldet. Mit Nichtwissen, dass ich dadurch ein angebliches Jahresabo von 144€ zu zahlen hätte... 

Ende März fand ich in meinem SPAM-Ordner eine Mahnung vor, in der mich die besagte Firma auf mein Nicht-Zahlen aufmerksam machte und mich zur Zahlung aufforderte.
Da mir das Ganze dubios vorkam, bin ich da nicht drauf eingegangen, geschweige denn habe ich gezahlt. 
Vor etwa 10 Tagen kam ein Brief von einem angeblichen Inkasso-Büro (Dept&Asessement, U. K.) mit erneuter Zahlungsaufforderung zzgl. Inkasso-Gebühren, insgesamt 198€!
Ich las dann in diesem Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
den Ratschlag, dass man in so einem Fall einfach ein Kreuz auf das Schreiben machen soll und es als Widerspruch zurücksenden soll. Dies habe ich getan.
Heute kam die Antwort mit dem Hinweis, dass ein "Widerruf nicht genehmigt sei, da die Widerrufsfrist von 2 Wochen abgelaufen sei (Anmeldungsdatum Ende Februar)" und einer erneuten Zahlungsaufforderung.

Wie soll ich mich jetzt weiterhin verhalten? Sache ruhen lassen? Zahlen? Zur Verbraucherzentrale? Zum Anwalt?
Bitte um Hilfe!

PS: Es handelt sich um den Betreiber ShiftWorx GmbH (H. H.)


----------



## wahlhesse (27 April 2008)

*AW: Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt? Mahnung bekommen und Widerspruch eingelegt*

Hallo,

das mit dem Kreuz gilt NUR bei einem Mahnbescheid von einem Gericht. Da hast Du wohl etwas missverstanden :scherzkeks: .

Ist aber kein Beinbruch. Lies Dir den Link nochmal in aller Ruhe durch. Dazu vielleicht noch die Videos, welche ein Katzenliebhaber gemacht hat.
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Auf konkrete Fragen darf hier leider keine Antwort gegeben werden, wegen verbotener Rechtsberatung. Im Zweifelsfall fragst Du nochmal bei einer Verbraucherzentrale nach. Falls Du minderjährig bist, wende Dich an Deine Eltern und mache nix selbst.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Yaxley (27 April 2008)

*AW: Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt? Mahnung bekommen und Widerspruch eingelegt*

Sprich erstmal abwarten und nichts mehr machen? Und bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid Kreuz machen?

Bin nicht minderjährig


----------



## Yaxley (27 April 2008)

*AW: Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt? Mahnung bekommen und Widerspruch eingelegt*



Yaxley schrieb:


> Sprich erstmal abwarten und nichts mehr machen? Und bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid Kreuz machen?
> 
> Bin nicht minderjährig



danke für die YouTube Links, die waren sehr hilfreich


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 April 2008)

*AW: Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt? Mahnung bekommen und Widerspruch eingelegt*

Nun ja, da gibts ein aktuelles Urteil, diesen Anbieter betreffend:

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2008/04/23/shiftworx-gmbh-verliert-beim-amtsgericht-hamm/


----------

